# Cromer Tunnel. Norfolk.



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Like a Pratt a while back now I decided to delete some pics off my Photobucket. Not realising they would disintergrate here!. Cromer tunnel was built in 1893 as part of the Norfolk and Suffolk Joint Railway between North Walsham and Cromer Beach Stations. It followed a Coastal Route through the villages of Mundesely, Overstrand and Sidestrand before terminating at Cromer Beach Station on the North Norfolk Coast. The line was part of a huge Cross Country Railway know as the Midland and Great Northern Joint, so in effect this was the only Joint line in the U.K to be owned by a Joint line if you get my drift. The mighty Great Eastern also had and still have a Line to Cromer under which the Norfolk and Suffolk Joint passed by means of this, the only Standard Guage Tunnel in Norfolk!. Not a great length at 61 Yards but Standard Gauge all the same!, so no problems with lighting it....






A Clock in the dust, having seen better days


Looking towards the East Portal..


A Signalling Cable Post


For what its worth in a 61 yard tunnel a Railwaymans Refuge!!!


Looking out of the West Portal, towards the RoadBridge from Norwich Way..


Assorted Crap in the middle of the Bore..





The Tunnel Mouth showing the steep scramble down what hardly qualifies as an approach Cutting..


----------



## cardiffrail (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice one. What was the rusted piece of machinery?


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 9, 2009)

cardiffrail said:


> Nice one. What was the rusted piece of machinery?



If its in Pic 2 and 3 I think it used to be a Clock I think!


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 10, 2009)

It never ceases to boggle me that Norfolk has tunnels I always had a vision of the place as being as flat as a billiard table.Good photos as usual shucky thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 10, 2009)

oldscrote said:


> It never ceases to boggle me that Norfolk has tunnels I always had a vision of the place as being as flat as a billiard table.Good photos as usual shucky thanks for sharing.



Its the only Standard Gauge one in Norfolk! You might want to try riding a Bike around Cromer and Sheringham it might knacker you out!


----------



## justcurious (Aug 10, 2009)

That rusty heap is a BSR record deck............yes I know I need to get out more!!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 10, 2009)

justcurious said:


> That rusty heap is a BSR record deck............yes I know I need to get out more!!



And what pray tell is a BSR then Curios Personage!?


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 11, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Its the only Standard Gauge one in Norfolk! You might want to try riding a Bike around Cromer and Sheringham it might knacker you out!



The mere thought of riding a bike anywhere knackers me out these days,A few years ago I saw a folk band who went by the glorious name of The Norfolk Mountain Rescue Team I dunno if they still exist but they were rather good at the time,


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 11, 2009)

oldscrote said:


> The mere thought of riding a bike anywhere knackers me out these days,A few years ago I saw a folk band who went by the glorious name of The Norfolk Mountain Rescue Team I dunno if they still exist but they were rather good at the time,


Ha ha very good!


----------

